# HVLP Spray gun



## bill.marshall.94 (Aug 13, 2017)

I am new to spraying, but I left some paint thinner in the gun after cleaning the spray gun. When I went to use it again the nozzle was plugged up, is this normal? I want to know after using should you leave thinner or what ever it calls for in cleaning in the cup & gun? Thanks

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I typically shoot thinner through mine after spraying any solvent based products but try and get most out. Guessing something softened up and broke loose plugging up your nozzle. Did you pull your needle out and check it over? You may have to do a bit more soaking of components and then try shooting more thinner out but you should be able to clear it. Just be careful about using something on the nozzle to attempt scraping anything off - you don’t want to nick or scratch the area where the needle seats in the nozzle (you can see the area I’m talking about if you look at the nozzle opening when you pull and release the trigger).


----------



## bill.marshall.94 (Aug 13, 2017)

RH said:


> I typically shoot thinner through mine after spraying any solvent based products but try and get most out. Guessing something softened up and broke loose plugging up your nozzle. Did you pull your needle out and check it over? You may have to do a bit more soaking of components and then try shooting more thinner out but you should be able to clear it. Just be careful about using something on the nozzle to attempt scraping anything off - you don’t want to nick or scratch the area where the needle seats in the nozzle (you can see the area I’m talking about if you look at the nozzle opening when you pull and release the trigger).


I'm thinking the solvent that I left in cup and gun just gum up, I will make sure it's cleaner, maybe not leaving solvent in the gun, since I live in Florida.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I run air through my guns after a solvent wash. Then, I'll add a little recommended gun oil on the fluid tip and needle.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

I would always use the following procedure : 

* empty product being sprayed, scrape out as much as possible with a 1" 
kitchen spatula (perfect for just such purpose, always kept some on hand)

* fill gun 1/4 full with solvent, shake vigorously, spray solvent into 5 gal 
slop bucket.

* Remove air cap and nozzle, place in cup of gun and cover with solvent. 
If using a NB gun tear the check valve down and put the components in 
the cup with the nozzle and cap. Now put lid on cup and every thing is 
safe and soaking until next use. 

* Remove needle and wipe down with solvent. Do not put needle back in 
gun without the nozzle in place, if it should get bumped it could bend. 
Put it in a safe place until needed. 

This is a good system if you are using the gun every day or two. If you are not using the gun for a while I would recommend doing a more thorough cleaning at the shop and storing the gun fully assembled, as you might lose parts otherwise.

The main point being, if you want to avoid frustrating glogs it is important to remove the nozzle after every use and either soak it until next use or clean it thoroughly. Same goes for the check valves on NB guns. Merely running solvent through the gun can leave a residual mixture of solvent and coating mixed, which when the solvent evaporates will leave only coating. This can cause clogs. These are the main areas in an HVLP spray gun where most clogs will originate. If you fan pattern isn't right, the air cap is clogged.


----------

